# Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia 2017-2018



## tvsee (30 Sep. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 25-26-27-28-29-30 - 09.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 25-26-27-28-29-30 - 09.17 TvSee
File Size: 17.5-18.7-16.9-15.7-16.3-15.9 Mb [101 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:42-0:43-0:40-0:35-0:38-0:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (7 Okt. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 02-03-04-05-06-07 - 10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 02-03-04-05-06-07 - 10.17 TvSee
File Size: 17.8-14.3-18.1-18.5-18.5-17.6 Mb [105 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:41-0:37-0:41-0:41-0:41-0:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (16 Okt. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 09-10-11-12-13-14 - 10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 09-10-11-12-13-14 - 10.17 TvSee
File Size: 17.9-18.7-14.2-18.1-16.3-16.4 Mb [101 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:42-0:41-0:37-0:40-0:39-0:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (21 Okt. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 16-17-18-19-20-21 - 10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 16-17-18-19-20-21 - 10.17 TvSee
File Size: 14.7-16.4-14-18.3-16.8-16.7 Mb [96,9 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:36-0:42-0:37-0:40-0:42-0:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (28 Okt. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 23-24-25-26-27-28 - 10.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 23-24-25-26-27-28 - 10.17 TvSee
File Size: 18.2-18.6-17.4-16.1-17.2-15.6 Mb [103 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:41-0:43-0:41-0:37-0:39-0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (4 Nov. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 30-31- - 10.17 - 01-02-03-04 - 11.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 30-31- - 10.17 - 01-02-03-04 - 11.17 TvSee
File Size: 19.3-17.4-19.2-16.9-19.1-18.3 Mb [110 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:47-0:38-0:48-0:40-0:46-0:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (18 Nov. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 13-14-15-16-17-18 - 11.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 13-14-15-16-17-18 - 11.17 TvSee
File Size: 28.9-19-18-16.9-17-17.9 Mb [117,9 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:38-0:43-0:42-0:43-0:39-0:46 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 Nov. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 20-21-22-23-24-25 - 11.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 20-21-22-23-24-25 - 11.17 TvSee.rar
File Size: 14.7-16.9-17-18.7-18.6-18.3 Mb [104,3 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:39-0:37-0:39-0:45-0:42-0:46 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 Dez. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 27-28-29-30 - 11.17 01-02 - 12.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 27-28-29-30 - 11.17 01-02 - 12.17 TvSee.rar
File Size: 17.7-15.4-14.5-17.7-14.1-14.9 Mb [94,4 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:46-0:40-0:38-0:39-0:37-0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 Dez. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 04-05-06-07-08-09 - 12.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 04-05-06-07-08-09 - 12.17 TvSee
File Size: 14.1-17.5-14.4-15.4-14.1-14.8 Mb [90,4 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:37-0:47-0:35-0:39-0:34-0:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 Dez. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 11-12-13-14-15-16 - 12.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 11-12-13-14-15-16 - 12.17 TvSee
File Size: 17.6-18.6-16.2-15.7-17.3-15.9 Mb [101 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:41-0:48-0:35-0:36-0:45-0:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (23 Dez. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 18-19-20-21-22-23 - 12.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 18-19-20-21-22-23 - 12.17 TvSee
File Size: 15.4-18.2-14.2-14.7-18.2-15.2 Mb [105 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:39-0:44-0:37-0:34-0:44-0:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (30 Dez. 2017)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 25-26-27-28-29-30 - 12.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 25-26-27-28-29-30 - 12.17 TvSee
File Size: 17.3-14.5-16.8-16.7-15.1-15.4 Mb [96 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:42-0:36-0:37-0:44-0:36-0:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (7 Jan. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-03-04-05-06 - 01.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-03-04-05-06 - 01.18 TvSee
File Size: 14.6-14.2-17.7-14.4-14.7-18 Mb [93,7 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:39-0:37-0:42-0:38-0:39-0:46 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## silver666 (7 Jan. 2018)

vielen Dank - sehr hübsch


----------



## tvsee (13 Jan. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 08-09-10-11-12-13 - 01.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 08-09-10-11-12-13 - 01.18 TvSee
File Size: 11.5-14.1-13.9-16.7-16.2-20.5 Mb [ 93 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:30-0:33-0:37-0:43-0:37-0:54 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (20 Jan. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 15-16-17-18-19-20 - 01.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 15-16-17-18-19-20 - 01.18 TvSee
File Size: 14.6-14.3-15.4-17.6-14.8-16.3 Mb [ 93,2 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:32-0:32-0:35-0:45-0:33-0:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (27 Jan. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 22-23-24-25-26-27 - 01.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 22-23-24-25-24-27 - 01.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 16.4-14.4-14.1-12.1-13.5-13.8 Mb [ 84,3 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:39-0:33-0:37-0:29-0:32-0:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 Feb. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 29-30-31 - 01.18 - 01-02-03 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 29-30-31 - 01.18 - 01-02-03 - 02.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 14.1-11.7-14.2-16.8-16.2-13.8 Mb [ 87 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:35-0:29-0:37-0:44-0:43-0:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (10 Feb. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 02.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 18.6-18.7-14.1-15.7-15.5-16 Mb [ Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:45-0:45-0:35-0:38-0:36-0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (17 Feb. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 12-13-14-15-16-17 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 12-13-14-15-16-17 - 02.18 TvSee
File Size: 19.4-14.1-18.1-14.9-17.6-14.9 Mb [ 98.86 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:43-0:33-0:47-0:40-0:41-0:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 Feb. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 19-20-21-22-23-24 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 19-20-21-22-23-24 - 02.18 TvSee
File Size: 14.3-15.5-19-13.7-15.7-13.6 Mb [ 91,5 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:37-0:37-0:40-0:34-0:41-0:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (3 März 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 26-27-28 - 02.18 - 01-02-03 - 03.18 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 26-27-28 - 02.18 - 01-02-03 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 16-14.8-14.5-16.1-17.2-15.8 Mb [ 94,6 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:38-0:37-0:37-0:40-0:43-0:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (10 März 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 16.3-15.7-17.4-14.3-16-14.4 Mb [ 94,3 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:42-0:36-0:46-0:37-0:38-0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (17 März 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 12-13-14-15-16-17 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 12-13-14-15-16-17 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 17-15.1-15.7-18.9-15-18.6 Mb [ 99 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:38-0:33-0:38-0:42-0:39-0:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 März 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 19-20-21-22-23-24 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 19-20-21-22-23-24 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 17.7-13.8-16.8-14.6-14.5-16 Mb [ 94,5 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:42-0:33-0:37-0:35-0:36-0:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (31 März 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 26-27-28-29-30-31 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 26-27-28-29-30-31 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 17.5-16.6-14,8-14.2-17.5-17 Mb [ 97,6 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:42-0:42-0:39-0:34-0:40-0:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (7 Apr. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 02-03-04-05-06-07 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 02-03-04-05-06-07 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 12.3-19.2-18.1-18.9-17.9-18.3 Mb [ 86,6 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:31-0:43-0:42-0:37-0:44-0:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (14 Apr. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 07-09-10-11-12-13-14 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 07-09-10-11-12-13-14 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 15.3-12.7-17.6-17.6-16.3-16.8 Mb [ 114 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:36-0:31-0:46-0:39-0:38-0:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (21 Apr. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 16-17-18-19-20-21 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 16-17-18-19-20-21 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 16.9-17.2-13.9-16.8-16.7-15.9 Mb [97,7 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:41-0:40-0:34-0:40-0:40-0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (22 Apr. 2018)

tvsee schrieb:


> Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 16-17-18-19-20-21 - 04.18
> 
> Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.
> 
> ...



[DIM=14pt][G]RE-UPLOAD DEPOSITFILE[/G][/DIM]


----------



## tvsee (28 Apr. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 23-24-25-26-27-28 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 23-24-25-26-27-28 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 14.3-14.7-14.6-16.8-19.5-14.4 Mb [ 94,3 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:38-0:35-0:35-0:40-0:41-0:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (5 Mai 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 30.04.18 - 00-02-03-04-05 - 05.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 30.04.18 - 01-02-03-04-05 - 05.18 TvSee
File Size: 14.7-15.4-12.7-13.3-15.9-14.9 Mb [ 87,2 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:35-0:40-0:33-0:33-0:36-0:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (13 Mai 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchettii 07-08-09-10-11-12 - 05.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 07-08-09-10-11-12 - 05.18 TvSee
File Size: 18.9-19.4-19.2-17.1-16.5-17.3 Mb [ Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:43-0:48-0:47-0:39-0:43-0:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (19 Mai 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchettii 14-15-16-17-18-19 - 05.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 14-15-16-17-18-19 - 05.18 TvSee
File Size: 19.2-19.8-18.6-19.1-15.3-18.3 Mb [ 110 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:44-0:52-0:42-0:46-0:37-0:47 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (26 Mai 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchettii 21-22-23-24-25-26 - 05.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 21-22-23-24-25-26 - 05.18 TvSee
File Size: 19.4-18.1-14-16.4-18.3-16.7 Mb [103 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:46-0:46-0:35-0:40-0:46-0:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (2 Juni 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchettii 28-29-30- 31- 05.18 - 01-02 - 06.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchettii 28-29-30- 31- 05.18 - 01-02 - 06.18 TvSee
File Size: 16-19.8-18.1-18.9-41.6-19.3 Mb [ 134 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:40-0:46-0:44-0:48-1:36-0:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (9 Juni 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchettii 04-05-06-07-08-09 - 06.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchettii 04-05-06-07-08-09 - 06.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 14.2-12.5-14.3-20.3-19-15 Mb [ 95,5 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:35-0:30-0:35-0:53-0:44-0:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (29 Sep. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 24-25-26-27-28-29 - 09.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 24-25-26-27-28-29 - 09.18 TvSee
File Size: 6.44-18.8-16.8-15.8-18.4-16.4 Mb [ 92,9 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:14-0:42-0:42-0:41-0:43-0:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 Okt. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-03-04-05-06 - 10.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-03-04-05-06 - 10.18 TvSee
File Size: 15.6-16.8-17.4-15.3-16.6-16 Mb [ Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:40-0:43-0:45-0:38-0:40-0:40 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (15 Okt. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 08-09-10-11-12-13 - 10.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 08-09-10-11-12-13 - 10.18 TvSee
File Size: 17.9-19.1-13.9-18.6-15.1-17.8 [ 102 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:46-0:41-0:36-0:42-0:39-0:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (20 Okt. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 15-16-17-18-19-20 - 10.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 15-16-17-18-19-20 - 10.18 TvSee
File Size: 14.8-14.7-17.1-15.6-15.4-15.6 [ 93,4 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:36-0:36-0:45-0:41-0:38-0:40 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (27 Okt. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 22-23-24-25-26-27 - 10.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 22-23-24-25-26-27 - 10.18 TvSee
File Size: 16.6-15.6-18.4-18.5-18.3-17.9 [ 105 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:37-0:36-0:47-0:40-0:41-0:47 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 Nov. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 29-30- 31- 10.18 - 01-02-03 -11.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 29-30- 31- 10.18 - 01-02-03 -11.18 TvSee
File Size: 15.2-15.1-15.9-16.9-15.3-14.5 [ 93,1 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:38-0:40-0:40-0:42-0:36-0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (11 Nov. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 11.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 11.18 TvSee
File Size: 19.4-16.1-16.6-16.7-17.9 [ 103 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:44-0:37-0:43-0:39-0:41-0:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (17 Nov. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 12-13-14-15-16-17 - 11.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 12-13-14-15-16-17 - 11.18 TvSee
File Size: 15.5-15.5-15.3-14.5-16.1- [ Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:37-0:38-0:36-0:37-0:39- Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (24 Nov. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 19-20-21-22-23-24 - 11.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 19-20-21-22-23-24 - 11.18 TvSee
File Size: 16.9-13.8-18.4-15.6-19.3- [ Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:41-0:36-0:48-0:38-0:43- Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Dez. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 26-27-28-29 30- 11.18 - 01.12.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 26-27-28-29 30- 11.18 - 01.12.18 TvSee
File Size: 16-16-15.8-15.4-16.4-14.4 [ 94,4 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:38-0:37-0:39-0:39-0:41-0:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (8 Dez. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 03-04-05-06-07-08 12.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 03-04-05-06-07-08 12.18 TvSee
File Size: 15.3-18-17.3-16-14.5-16.2 [ 97,6 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:39-0:40-0:38-0:39-0:38-0:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (15 Dez. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 10-11-12-13-14-15 - 12.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 10-11-12-13-14-15 - 12.18 TvSee
File Size: 17.4-14.4-16.1-13.7-15.5-13.8 [ 91,1 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:42-0:38-0:39-0:36-0:35-0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Dez. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 17-18-19-20-21-22 - 12.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 17-18-19-20-21-22 - 12.18 TvSee
File Size: 14.6-14.7-15.6-16.4-15.7-14.9 [ 92,1 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:38-0:36-0:37-0:40-0:37-0:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2018)

nicht schlecht
:thx:


----------



## tvsee (29 Dez. 2018)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 24-25-26-27-28-29 - 12.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 24-25-26-27-28-29 - 12.18 TvSee
File Size: 14.8-14.7-14,1-15.7-14-15.8 [ 89,5 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:37-0:33-0:32-0:37-0:37-0:40 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Jan. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-03-04-05 - 01.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [07]@StrisciaLaNotizia01-02-03-04-05_01.19TvSee.MP4
File Size: 76.5 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:17 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (12 Jan. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 07-08-09-10-11-12 - 01.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia07-08-09-10-11-12_01.19TvSee.MP4
File Size: 82 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:28 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (19 Jan. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 14-15-16-17-18-19 - 01.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia14-15-16-17-18-19_01.19TvSee.MP4
File Size: 85.1 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (26 Jan. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 21-22-23-24-25-26 - 01.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [03]@StrisciaLaNotizia21-22-23-24-25-26_01.19TvSee.MP4
File Size: 87.1 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:50 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 Feb. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 28-29-30-31 - 01.19 - 01-02 - 02.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia28-29-30-31_01.19_01-02_2.19TvSee
File Size: 94 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 4:02 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 Feb. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 04-05-06-07-08-09 - 02.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia04-05-06-07-08-09_02.19TvSee
File Size: 89.3 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:50 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 Feb. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 11-12-13-14-15-16 - 02.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [03]@StrisciaLaNotizia11-12-13-14-15-16_02.19TvSee
File Size: 90.7 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:57 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 Feb. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 18-19-20-21-22-23 - 02.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [04]@StrisciaLaNotizia18-19-20-21-22-23_02.19TvSee
File Size: 87.1 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 März 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 25-26-27-28 - 02.19 - 01-02 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [05]@StrisciaLaNotizia25-26-27-28_02.19_01-02_03.1TvSee
File Size: 74.3 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:13 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 März 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 04-05-06-07-08-09 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia04-05-06-07-08-09_03.1TvSee
File Size: 4:08 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 4:08 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 März 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 11-12-13-14-15-16 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia11-12-13-14-15-16_03.1TvSee
File Size: 92,1 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:52 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 März 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 18-19-20-21-22-23 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [03]@StrisciaLaNotizia18-19-20-21-22-23_03.1TvSee
File Size: 87.3 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 März 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 25-26-27-28-29-30 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia25-26-27-28-29-30_03.1TvSee
File Size: 89.7 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:56 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 Apr. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-03-04-05-06 - 04.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia01-02-03-04-05-06_04.19TvSee
File Size: 77 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:16 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (13 Apr. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 08-09-10-11-12-13 - 04.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia08-09-10-11-12-13_04.19TvSee
File Size: 55.7 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 2:21 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (20 Apr. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 15-16-17-18-19-20 - 04.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia15-16-17-18-19-20_04.19TvSee
File Size: 69.7 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 2:56 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (27 Apr. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 22-23-24-25-26-27 - 04.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia22-23-24-25-26-27_04.19TvSee
File Size: 69.5 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:01 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## luuckystar (28 Apr. 2019)

besten Dank,
gerne auch von der schönen Michelle Hunziker ein paar Vids?


----------



## tvsee (4 Mai 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 29-30 - 04.19 - 01-02-03-04 - 05.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [03]@StrisciaLaNotizia29-30_04.19_01-02-03-04_05.19TvSee
File Size: 86.7 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:34 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (12 Mai 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 06-07-08-09-10-11 - 05.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia06-07-08-09-10-11_05.19TvSee
File Size: 77.7 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:13 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (18 Mai 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 13-14-15-16-17-18 - 05.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia13-14-15-16-17-18_05.19TvSee
File Size: 81.1 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:30 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 Mai 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 20-21-22-23-24-25 - 05.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [03]@StrisciaLaNotizia20-21-22-23-24-25_05.19TvSee
File Size: 77.3 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:25 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Juni 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 27-28-29-30-31 - 05.19 - 01.06.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia27-28-29-30-31_05.19-01.06.19TvSee
File Size: 88.5 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:50 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (8 Juni 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 03-04-05-06-07-08 - 06.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia03-04-05-06-07-08_06.19TvSee
File Size: 76.6 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 3:22 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Sep. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 23-24-25-26-27-28-30 - 09.2019








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Settembre_2019TvSee
File Size: 126 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 5:20 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Okt. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-03-04-05-07-08-09-10-11-12-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22-23-24-25-26-28-29-30-31 - 10.2019








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Ottobre_2019TvSee
File Size: 18:34 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 424 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Nov. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 01-02-04-05-07-08-09-11-12-13-14-15-16-18-19-20-21-22-23-25-26-27-28-29-30 - 11.2019








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Novembre_2019TvSee
File Size: 365 MB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 16:08 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Dez. 2019)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti 02-03-04-05-06-07-09-10-11-12-13-14-16-17-18-19-20-21-23-24-25-26-27-28-30 - 12.2019









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline - shaila gatta - mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Dicembre_2019TvSee
File Size: 1.22 GB
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 15:43 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART_01 - UPLOADED_PART_02 - UPLOADED_PART_03 - UPLOADED_PART_04


----------



## tvsee (31 Jan. 2020)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Gennaio 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Gennaio_2020TvSee
File Size: 430 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 18:34 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 März 2020)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Febbraio 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Febbraio_2020TvSee
File Size: 401 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 17:31 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 März 2020)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Marzo 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Marzo_2020TvSee
File Size: 134 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 5:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Apr. 2020)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Aprile 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Aprile_2020TvSee
File Size: 193 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 8:10 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Mai 2020)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Maggio 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [03]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Maggio_2020TvSee
File Size: 251 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 10:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (27 Juni 2020)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Giugno 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Giugno_2020TvSee
File Size: 227 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 9:33 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Okt. 2020)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Settembre-Ottobre 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Settembre_Ottobre2020TvSee.MP4
File Size: 228 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 9:30 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Nov. 2020)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Novembre 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Novembre2020TvSee.MP4
File Size: 267 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 11:03 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Dez. 2020)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Dicembre 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Dicembre2020TvSee.MP4
File Size: 326 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 14:08 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## hashman1984 (2 Jan. 2021)

thank you very much


----------



## superego (3 Jan. 2021)

Thank you for collection


----------



## tvsee (30 Jan. 2021)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Gennaio 2021








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Gennaio2021TvSee.MP4
File Size: 330 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 14:09 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (27 Feb. 2021)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Febbraio 2021








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [02]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Febbraio2021TvSee.MP4
File Size: 299 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 12:50 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 März 2021)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Marzo 2021








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Marzo2021TvSee.MP4
File Size: 303 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 12:33 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Apr. 2021)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Aprile 2021








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Aprile2021TvSee.MP4
File Size: 387 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 15:43 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Mai 2021)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Maggio 2021








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Maggio2021TvSee.MP4
File Size: 307 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 12:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (12 Juni 2021)

Veline - Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva @ Striscia La Notizia Stacchetti Giugno 2021








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: veline-shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva [01]@StrisciaLaNotizia_Giugno2021TvSee
File Size: 159 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 6:28 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------

